# Medicals for non migrating dependents



## mr_var (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi Everyone

While filling up the online application I read the non-migrating dependents would need a Health check as well? Is that mandatory?

Also can the non-migrating dependents apply for a PR later as a dependent if not mentioned in the current application?

Thanks for your help !


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes it is mandatory. They can apply for PR later if they qualify for their own visa. You can not later add them as dependents to your visa once it has been issued.


----------



## tajinder (Jan 14, 2012)

hi shel,

can i remove non migrating dependents from the online application after submission?

regards, tajinder


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2012)

Only if they are genuinly not dependents and your CO will want proof. Such as a child who has now over the age of 18 who has started full time work or got married or a dependent parent has died or remarried etc. Any child under 18 will always be dependent. As will your wife. 
They won't let you remove dependents just to avoid doing medicals or police checks for them because they do not want to be responsible for splitting families.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

At any point when you want to make changes to the information you submitted with your original application, you will also need to fill in the relevant form and forward this to DIAC for the changes to be effected.


----------



## tajinder (Jan 14, 2012)

And if my parent's medical fails?

will my application will be rejected?


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes, if one fails all fail but unless your parent is disabled or has a serious medical condition they should be fine. Elderly parents pass all the time because they are not looking at frailness due to age. They are looking for costly medical needs.

That said parents are easier to remove from your application because they are not normally or automatically dependent on you like your children are.


----------



## skjworld (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi Shel,
Could you please let me know how to remove parents name from 'Non-Mirgrating dependants' to 'Other Family members' section after application has been lodge?

Thanks,
Skj


_shel said:


> Yes, if one fails all fail but unless your parent is disabled or has a serious medical condition they should be fine. Elderly parents pass all the time because they are not looking at frailness due to age. They are looking for costly medical needs.
> 
> That said parents are easier to remove from your application because they are not normally or automatically dependent on you like your children are.


----------



## raven_25 (Jan 25, 2012)

skjworld said:


> Hi Shel,
> Could you please let me know how to remove parents name from 'Non-Mirgrating dependants' to 'Other Family members' section after application has been lodge?
> 
> Thanks,
> Skj


Hi everyone,

I also have the same problem. How can I transfer my family from 'Non-migrating dependents' to 'other family members' after it has been lodged this afternoon 25th January 2012? thanks in a million.


----------



## skjworld (Jul 1, 2011)

Raven, I came to know that we have to fill form 1023 and upload it.



raven_25 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I also have the same problem. How can I transfer my family from 'Non-migrating dependents' to 'other family members' after it has been lodged this afternoon 25th January 2012? thanks in a million.


----------



## raven_25 (Jan 25, 2012)

skjworld said:


> Raven, I came to know that we have to fill form 1023 and upload it.


Thank you for the quick response. So I need to print the form, fill it out, then scan, then upload it? Where do I need to upload it? I'm sorry if this query has been answered already before.


----------



## mandhani (Jun 17, 2010)

raven_25 said:


> Thank you for the quick response. So I need to print the form, fill it out, then scan, then upload it? Where do I need to upload it? I'm sorry if this query has been answered already before.


I did the same this week and uploaded to my application. You need to follow the link which you got from DIAC after filing your application for document upload.


----------



## raven_25 (Jan 25, 2012)

mandhani said:


> I did the same this week and uploaded to my application. You need to follow the link which you got from DIAC after filing your application for document upload.


Thanks. Is that for Form 1023 (change of incorrect answers) uploading?


----------



## mandhani (Jun 17, 2010)

raven_25 said:


> Thanks. Is that for Form 1023 (change of incorrect answers) uploading?


yes it is 1023.


----------



## raven_25 (Jan 25, 2012)

mandhani said:


> yes it is 1023.


Thanks. Just to clarify, I will upload Form 1023 together with the other attached documents in my application?


----------



## mandhani (Jun 17, 2010)

raven_25 said:


> Thanks. Just to clarify, I will upload Form 1023 together with the other attached documents in my application?


yes


----------



## Amuhru (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I really need urgent advise on the following matter, will really appreciate if someone could help:

(Background: I lodged 175 in 2011. Sep 2013 Me and my wife were advised to arrange for medical and police checks. Since my wife is pregnant (due date Jan 2014), all of our medicals were sent except for X-rays and DIAC has acknowledged and put the application on hold until after the birth of child)

Now the CO just asked me about my parents and siblings who I had included as non-migrating dependents (i.e. My Parents and two unmarried siblings who are dependent on me as per DIAC’s definition as my father is jobless due to a partial paralyses attack, and I am supporting them financially since many years. However, he is normal now with a weak right side, that means he can’t really be employed in this condition; he is diabetic and high blood pressure patient as well).

I really wish and intend that my Parents and siblings (who are full time students) join me in Australia as soon as practicable. 

My questions are as follows:

1)	Does adding my parents and siblings as non-migrating dependents affect our application adversely? i.e. does DIAC consider this to be a burden for the country if one main applicant is adding 3-4 individuals other than spouse on his application ? Could this result in processing being delayed or application refused?

2)	What is the difference if I add them migrating or non-migrating dependents? In either case I will have to do their Medicals and Police checks. If they are non-migrating would that mean they will need to undergo these checks again when they wish to travel due to expiry of these?

3)	If it adversely affects our application and we put them as other family members, how difficult does it become in future for us to invite and live them with us? In terms of time and costs and the overall possibility.

I will be really grateful if someone could help me, as this is crucial for me at this stage. The CO has asked me to make a decision now if I want to keep them as non-migrating or change to other family.

PS: Btw my wife also holds same qualifications and (almost) same experience I do, which made me eligible to apply for the visa. If that could add positively to our case……

Thanks and regards
Rana


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2013)

Oh dear, in these circumstances I woukd advise moving them to other family and not non migrating dependents. Although you support your family they are only your dependents in limited circumstances. Which means living in your home, fully financially dependent, not married and not working. 

As your father has some health conditions that would need extra checks and may cause problems given his inability to work. Yes if he fails the medical nobody would get a visa. It would be better to apply for them separately later, he may however still fail the medical then and could not join you.


----------



## Amuhru (Oct 4, 2013)

_shel said:


> Oh dear, in these circumstances I woukd advise moving them to other family and not non migrating dependents. Although you support your family they are only your dependents in limited circumstances. Which means living in your home, fully financially dependent, not married and not working.
> 
> As your father has some health conditions that would need extra checks and may cause problems given his inability to work. Yes if he fails the medical nobody would get a visa. It would be better to apply for them separately later, he may however still fail the medical then and could not join you.



Many thanks for the prompt response, really appreciate it.

- Hmmm, so you mean diabeties and his slight disability could cause a problem, despite the fact that they mention in definition of dependent family member that due to incapacitation one is not able to work. Because in my case they are fully dependent on me i believe, as they have no other source of financial support whatsoever.

- I am sorry, I am just insisting because my family union/reunion is very important but offcourse not at the cost of risking our application.

- Because I understand from blogs that if family members are marked as other family then later it becomes extremly difficult and expensive to bring family to join, 
that's my only concern.

- Finally I just want to ask, if the only risk in this is my father's health conditions, could we put him as other family, and my mother and sibs as non-migrating?


Please advise

Grateful!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2013)

It will be costly and time consuming for you anyway because you hav placed them as non migrating. This way they need medicals and PCC and no guarantee of a visa ever. You still need to wait 2yrs after migrating for them to apply and then the long wait. If they had been migrating dependents the situation would be different but they are not. Having them as non migrating is of no benefit in getting them a visa ever. It would be exactly the same if they were listed as other family!


----------

